# Did Lyft change the rental rewards.



## asalem123 (Dec 9, 2019)

I am a lyft driver using my own vehicle but I am thinking of renting a vehicle instead of mine so I can preserve it. Since I have been doing research about the rental program with Lyft, I have heard they will be scrapping the rental rewards and will no longer pay a fraction of the rental price based on the satisfying the requirements. Can someone provide me details on that. I live in the dallas area, might be moving to Denver in a few months. If I rent a car with them, I will have all of it or are there assistance. What is the requirements.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

If you're even thinking about participating in a rideshare rental program , kill yourself . Kill yourself now ! It will save you a lot of time , pain , and suffering .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

asalem123 said:


> I am a lyft driver using my own vehicle but I am thinking of renting a vehicle instead of mine so I can preserve it. Since I have been doing research about the rental program with Lyft, I have heard they will be scrapping the rental rewards and will no longer pay a fraction of the rental price based on the satisfying the requirements. Can someone provide me details on that. I live in the dallas area, might be moving to Denver in a few months. If I rent a car with them, I will have all of it or are there assistance. What is the requirements.


Don't get involved with anything that has to do with Lyft.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

asalem123 said:


> I am a lyft driver using my own vehicle but I am thinking of renting a vehicle instead of mine so I can preserve it. Since I have been doing research about the rental program with Lyft, I have heard they will be scrapping the rental rewards and will no longer pay a fraction of the rental price based on the satisfying the requirements. Can someone provide me details on that. I live in the dallas area, might be moving to Denver in a few months. If I rent a car with them, I will have all of it or are there assistance. What is the requirements.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/changes-to-expressdrive-december-2019.363683/
https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/360001562447-Rental-Rewards-and-bonuses


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

They are ending rental rewards everywgere by Jan 6

In LA, expressdrive renters will have to pay 196.99 per week.

Only 200 personal miles.

2 15 minute DFs per day, so if you get slung out far away on a long ride, you have to use personal miles to get home.

You will still make 10 cents less per mile than drivers who own their own car.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> They are ending rental rewards everywgere by Jan 6
> 
> In LA, expressdrive renters will have to pay 196.99 per week.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to sign up. 

Every time I'm tempted to not put the miles on my own vehicle and look at these rental programs, I just look at the overall costs and in Lyft's case, the blatant pay theft with lower rates for renters. No thanks.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

WAHN said:


> I can't wait to sign up. :biggrin:
> 
> Every time I'm tempted to not put the miles on my own vehicle and look at these rental programs, I just look at the overall costs and in Lyft's case, the blatant pay theft with lower rates for renters. No thanks.


I forgot to mention 70% AR required on Expressdrive now in order to have free onlije lyft miles

If your AR falls below 70% you are billed 50 cents per mile for all your lyft miles

It goes without saying you wont be getting much PPZ, because they know you cant cherrypick


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm in an Uber rental for a week or 2 until I get my new car. I was considering the Lyft rental program until I clicked on it and noticed they now charge for personal miles. Unlimited personal miles cost $389 per week. Are these people crazy? What would make them think this is OK when Uber rental program offers unlimited miles. I guess if one is desperate and was deactivated from Uber they would have to do what they have to do. But I'm on both platforms and







personally, that's a deal breaker for me. Wow. Just can't believe how Lyft is trying to squeeze blood from a stone and screw over their drivers. The lowered rates in some markets, their insurance deductible is 2k for personal vehicles, now this...Disgusted with lyft.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> I'm in an Uber rental for a week or 2 until I get my new car. I was considering the Lyft rental program until I clicked on it and noticed they now charge for personal miles. Unlimited personal miles cost $389 per week. Are these people crazy? What would make them think this is OK when Uber rental program offers unlimited miles. I guess if one is desperate and was deactivated from Uber they would have to do what they have to do. But I'm on both platforms and
> View attachment 388715
> personally, that's a deal breaker for me. Wow. Just can't believe how Lyft is trying to squeeze blood from a stone and screw over their drivers. The lowered rates in some markets, their insurance deductible is 2k for personal vehicles, now this...Disgusted with lyft.


Even though its unlimited personal miles......they still require 70% AR for lyft miles......or they bill you 50 cents per mile for the lyft miles.

Its just tricky wording....

They need to force you at 70% AR to take all the crap nobody else will accept. Thats why the rental program exists.....garbage cleanup.....and no PPZ for you......because you have to decline lots of crap to get high PPZ


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

asalem123 said:


> I am a lyft driver using my own vehicle but I am thinking of renting a vehicle instead of mine so I can preserve it. Since I have been doing research about the rental program with Lyft, I have heard they will be scrapping the rental rewards and will no longer pay a fraction of the rental price based on the satisfying the requirements. Can someone provide me details on that. I live in the dallas area, might be moving to Denver in a few months. If I rent a car with them, I will have all of it or are there assistance. What is the requirements.


Never think about Lyfting with rental car since you can deserve to own your car. Instead buy another car if you don't want to use the one you have right now.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The problem isn't what lyft is charging

(i've paid as much as $150 for a 24 hour taxi rental this year) it's how much they are paying per loaded mile on these programs.

Reality is that what they are charging is probably fair for the number of miles you'll put on the car,

You'll just never earn enough to cover it....



DarkBerry said:


> I'm in an Uber rental for a week or 2 until I get my new car. I was considering the Lyft rental program until I clicked on it and noticed they now charge for personal miles. Unlimited personal miles cost $389 per week. Are these people crazy? What would make them think this is OK when Uber rental program offers unlimited miles. I guess if one is desperate and was deactivated from Uber they would have to do what they have to do. But I'm on both platforms and
> View attachment 388715
> personally, that's a deal breaker for me. Wow. Just can't believe how Lyft is trying to squeeze blood from a stone and screw over their drivers. The lowered rates in some markets, their insurance deductible is 2k for personal vehicles, now this...Disgusted with lyft.


Youzer....

That's getting awefully close to a weekly taxi rental in price.. What the heck?


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The problem isn't what lyft is charging
> 
> (i've paid as much as $150 for a 24 hour taxi rental this year) it's how much they are paying per loaded mile on these programs.
> 
> ...


Thats getting awfully close to a 2018 Suburban rental with a black account and commercial insurance included.....yet only getting paid 69 cents per mile instead of a couple bucks


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They are paying as low as 34 cents a mile. Think you can survive on that? Don't invest anything to do this in 2020 or beyond. Don't rely on it at all.


----

OK I notice you are a new member so I am going to try to explain the real deal on the situation to you. I have been a Uber/Lyft driver since 2016. Nearly every single change they have introduced cut my pay and made the job worse. It used to be in my area drivers got nearly $1.50 per mile. It's nowe down to 91 cents a mile and this is sky high compared to what it is elsewhere. Then we have things like taking away the multiplier surge to almost totally removing surge altogether. To being deactivated without any proof at a whim of a drunk even when we have years of experience and a sky high rating.

Here is the bottom line: when dealing with either Lyft or Uber you have to treat them just the same as if you were dealing with a murderer on death row. You cannot and should not trust them one bit. And, really, they are probably best avoided entirely if you have the choice because why take that risk?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> They are paying as low as 34 cents a mile. Think you can survive on that? Don't invest anything to do this in 2020 or beyond. Don't rely on it at all.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


For gryft rental cars it's as low as 20c a mile (Orlando figures)


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I own a 2018 Suburban Premier, car note, commercial and private insurance costs me about $1000 per month.


----------

